# callus removal - Internal medicine physician removed



## neha.bhatnagar

Hi Friends

 Internal medicine physician removed callus of finger by cryotherapy insurance company denied stating diagnosis is inconsistent with the procedure.The coding was done as follows.
11055 - 700
please help

Thanks
Neha Bhatnagar CPC, CPC-H


----------



## mitchellde

I see no problem with your dx code however if he did the destruction by cryo then your CPT code is incorrect.  17110 is destruction by cryo of benign lesions, the 11055 is for cutting or paring.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

If the callus was treated by destruction, CPT guides you to 17000-17004 (note just above 11055).


----------



## mitchellde

You are right!  I typed in the wrong number thanks for correction.


----------



## wilccm

*corn and callus*

I have a provider that shaved and did cryo.  Here is the documentation. 

Digital block of the 5th digit R foot performed with 2 cc lidocaine 1% without epinephrine with ethyl chloride. #15 blade used to shave callus down to the softer tissue with minimal bleeding, cryo also performed on the callus to prevent regrowth of keratinocytes and area covered with bandage with triple antibiotic ointment.

Also how do you distinquish between 17000 and 17110.  they both are referring to benign lesions.


----------



## yluda

*17110 vs 17000*

code 17110 is for benign and 17000 is for premalignant lesions

Luda Yanishak, CPC


----------

